# Dead Mogul



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

The worm gears stripped in my Mogul, any ideas on where to get replacements or who to send it to.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably depends on who made it. 

Accucraft? 
New Blight? 
Bochmann? One of two. 
the company formerly know as LGB?


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha yeah guess that would help its an LGB 2019 s


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Train Li have the plastic idlers, I find it hard to belive that the worms would be shot, they should be metal?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Worm is the bit on the motor shaft. 
Worm Gear is the "idler" in this case.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Best thing is to keep it dead.







Later RJD


----------



## bahn1225 (Jan 27, 2008)

Recently I've found myself in the same position as the person that started this post.
Though I don't have any posts here, I've been into *G* for 20 years now and own about two dozen LGB locomotives.
I've never had to think twice about service. 
They had the best service anywhere, in any field.
So now their gone and we're left scrambling. (_I know I should have expected this 5, 10 or 20 years ago.)_
People, train people, need assistance with these questions, not dopey drop dead replys.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bahn.... possibly you are new to posting? At least on this forum. 

The smilies are indications of humor or a joke. 

Therefore, you have most likely misinterpreted the post. 

Internet humor is usually done with specific symbols or abbreviations JUST TO AVOID misinterpretation, since you cannot hear the "tone" of a posters voice. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Crashbig, 

In addition to Train-Li, I would suggest you contact Champex-Linden, here: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_kontakt.htm 

Fortunately early in the new year Marklin is supposed to have their North American distributor for LGB sorted out, then parts should be more readily available here. You can also email Marklin directly to see if they have the parts. They have been very helpful and responsive to any questions I've had. 

If you aren't already aware of it, here is the new LGB website where you can download the current list of all the products they are producing etc. The contact info should be there somewhere: 

http://www.lgb-bahn.de/# 

Let us know if you find them, and if not we'll dig a little deeper for you. 

Keith


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Greg:*

*My turn to be helpful to you. You have, it appears, two options. Option 1 is to give the dead mogul a proper burial (add endless smilies here) or, Option 2, which is to get in contact with a Mr. Klaus Stork at Massoth Electronics USA.*

*I have a very poorly performing Uintah mallet and I was looking, like you, for some help. I was intriqued by the last GR magazine advertisement regarding what services are available from Massoth and sent an email setting forth my problems together with a plea for help.*

*As a result of that email Klaus and I were able to discuss the problem over the telephone and I found him to be a most agreeable and pleasant person. Coincidentially, he and I are going to get together after the holidays in Destin, FL to discover why my locomotive is not running well. He claims he will have the knowledge and/or parts to fix whatever we discover is not right.*

*I get the impression Klaus prefers telephone calls over emails. You can reach him at (770) 886-6670. In case you want it, Klaus' email address is [email protected]. Klaus is probably your best hope in this declining inventory of LGB repair stations and parts.*

*Bob*


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Northwest Shortline, www.nwsl.com, (now OSO Railworks) has LGB Idle gears. They are part #2222-6.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replys, while a proper buriel is temptiing







, I think I'm going try Northwest and get it back on the road.


----------

